# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Really hurts to write this... Nagini is gone.

## Arirang

Nagini prolapsed for the third time last night. My vet and I agreed that the kindest thing to do was to end her suffering. She would have died months earlier if it weren't for my care, he said, so I'm grateful that I got to do that for her.

She was the kindest, most gentle of all of my pets. She will be sorely missed.

Her tank is now occupied by a tiny pink baby leopard gecko that was bullied by its tank mates and no longer has a foot or half of its tail. I'm naming him Alastor, after the Harry Potter character. I don't think Nagini would have wanted her beautiful tank to go unused for too long.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-23-2019),_dakski_ (01-23-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (01-23-2019),Helonwheelz383 (01-25-2019),_MR Snakes_ (01-23-2019)

----------


## tickyyy

oh my god that is terrible, sorry for your loss that's really sad but you saved her from suffering more

----------


## EL-Ziggy

RIP Nagini.
I'm sorry for your loss Ari.

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm so sorry for your loss, you did your best for Nagini & you made the right but tough decision... :Tears:   Life isn't always fair.

That was a nice use of her tank, to rescue Alastor...all the best with him.

----------


## SquirmyPug

Sorry to hear that, I know you did what you could trying to fix it. Did anyone give you any idea what was causing the problem? 

  I've found out that lots of people don't take very good care of their ball pythons. After they have them for a while they try to sell them. You can find BPs on craigslist pretty cheap and you may even save them from dying. Both that I've bought from the original owners have been very under weight.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-23-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

So sorry

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## 67temp

Sorry to hear about your loss, it's never an easy road.

----------


## FollowTheSun

So sorry. Know you are not alone.

----------


## dakski

I am very sorry to hear this. My condolences. 

For what's worth, I feel you made the right decision at this time, and did everything you could for her. 

Keep your chin up.

----------


## Bluedevil0584

I am so sorry for your loss, it is never easy to make those types of decisions even though it is the right decision.

----------


## MR Snakes

Sorry for your loss.

----------


## Arirang

Vet said it was likely accidental inbreeding that affected her small intestines and/or kidneys.

I promised my boyfriend I wouldn't get another animal now. I rescue animals left and right. If and when we move in together, we're probably going to pick a snake out, because we both love snakes. I don't know if I'll be ready for another royal... Definitely not standard morph. I'm going to try to push for a BRB or CRB, they're pretty.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-24-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Vet said it was likely accidental inbreeding that affected her small intestines and/or kidneys.
> 
> I promised my boyfriend I wouldn't get another animal now. I rescue animals left and right. If and when we move in together, we're probably going to pick a snake out, because we both love snakes. I don't know if I'll be ready for another royal... Definitely not standard morph. I'm going to try to push for a BRB or CRB, they're pretty.


BRBs are beaut .. so colourful.. think CRBs are kinda drab in comparison colour wise but they're still very pretty .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Jellybeans

Define BRB & CRB please....


> BRBs are beaut .. so colourful.. think CRBs are kinda drab in comparison colour wise but they're still very pretty .. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr del

Oh,  :Tears: 

I'm so sorry to hear this. Prolapses can be so difficult to stop recurring.  :Sad:

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-24-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Im so sorry to hear about Nagini.  It was not an easy decision to have to make.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.

----------


## MR Snakes

> Vet said it was likely accidental inbreeding that affected her small intestines and/or kidneys.
> 
> I promised my boyfriend I wouldn't get another animal now. I rescue animals left and right. If and when we move in together, we're probably going to pick a snake out, because we both love snakes. I don't know if I'll be ready for another royal... Definitely not standard morph. I'm going to try to push for a BRB or CRB, they're pretty.


Where in Ohio are you?

----------


## Bogertophis

> Where in Ohio are you?


"....asked the stalker."  :Confused:

----------


## Arirang

Cincinnati area. Why?

Also, BRB and CRB are Brazilian and Colombian Rainbow Boas.

----------


## MR Snakes

> Cincinnati area. Why?
> 
> Also, BRB and CRB are Brazilian and Colombian Rainbow Boas.


Just curious as I lived in Columbus for 11 years and graduated from OSU. Use to frequent Skyline Chili. Good stuff.

----------


## MR Snakes

> "....asked the stalker."


I've never been on a blog where 95% of members don't say what there location is. What the hey?

----------


## Bogertophis

> I've never been on a blog where 95% of members don't say what there location is. What the hey?


I'm guessing no one has ever stalked you?   :Wink:

----------


## Hannahvh

So sorry for your loss, hun. It sounds like you did everything you could and gave her the best life she could have. On an odd note, I just adopted a 3 year old female gorgeous Pinstripe and I named her Nagini. She is loved and happy (reincarnation?). <3

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-25-2019)

----------

